# Lopsided bellies?



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Just wondering, when I look at my goats from the back one side looks lower than the other. Is this normal? I don't really notice it from the front, but they both seem to look lopsided from the back.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't remember but are these girls preggo?


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Suppose to be. They were left with a buck at the end of March.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

one of mine has a crazy tummy! lol one of her sides looks normal-flat and the other is all bulgy and sticky out in the lower part. She may be pregnant but not far enough along to cuase that (unless they bloat w/fluids in the early stages of pregnancy?) I did some research when I got here and it seems like it is normal for goats to have disproportionate stomachs? I also read somewhere that it is a sign of a healthy ruminate? 

My doe that is very preggo has evenly fat sides :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL....I have 3 pygmy/nigerian cross does who are lopsided...the rumen is up high on their left and the right side is lower...totally normal.
I have one pygmy/nd doe that has never kidded and she's even as well as my 2 PB Nigies who have kidded...nice and even...the 3 I mentioned first have had between 2 and 7 freshenings.


----------

